# PCD Cars



## edrice (Nov 5, 2007)

Are the cars driven at the Performance Center show room stock or do they have
the performance suspension and different tires?


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I think they are stock cars.. 
I will be attending the two day driving school next weekend. Can't wait! :bigpimp:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> I think they are stock cars..
> I will be attending the two day driving school next weekend. Can't wait! :bigpimp:


The E90's we drove were stock but had different tires. Instead of Potenza RFT's they had Continental's.

Erik


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

They are customer cars that are to be delivered on a future date that have had the tires replaced and the odometers disabled! You don't think BMW would thrash around one of their cars do you? (not really)


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

GeorgeT said:


> They are customer cars that are to be delivered on a future date that have had the tires replaced and the odometers disabled! You don't think BMW would thrash around one of their cars do you? (not really)


Yeah, I felt as though it was my personal responsibility to test the car REALLY well before the new owners came to pick it up:thumbup:


----------



## flexstar (Sep 16, 2005)

I have done four PCD and believe me all the cars were brand new. One of the better ways to taking delivery of the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

All of our cars in our fleet are just as you would find them in your local BMW Center. In short, no modifications.

Donnie Isley


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Donnie... do you know what tire dressing the guys in the shop use in preping the cars for delivery? Also, at the driving school is it possible to use a 135? Thanks.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

It is a "non-silcone" tire dressing applied by hand. And you asked about a 135. If you are taking delivery of a 128 or a 135....then you will be driving a 135. We have two in our fleet. For the other schools, the 335 is usually the car of choice unless of course you are here for the M School. Then....you know what cars you will be driving!!


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks. I recently took delivery of a 135 and wondered if a 135 would be available to drive during the school. Certainly a 335 would be ok too.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

willwin2day said:


> It is a "non-silcone" tire dressing applied by hand. And you asked about a 135. If you are taking delivery of a 128 or a 135....then you will be driving a 135. We have two in our fleet. For the other schools, the 335 is usually the car of choice unless of course you are here for the M School. Then....you know what cars you will be driving!!


Woot! I can't wait to take out the 135! Do you know if they're manual or automatic? :bigpimp:


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

We took PCD delivery of our 135 a couple of weeks ago and drove a crimson red 135 during the track exercises. It had an automatic. We had a blast on the road course. Only complaint was that the time on the track went by too fast. The wife was a little hesitant at first but then didn't want to trade places.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Woot that's good! I figured they would be automatics as all the cars at the driving school were. I just wanted to make sure because my GF really wants to do the track stuff. Since she can't drive a manual that will make her happy


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Woot! I can't wait to take out the 135! Do you know if they're manual or automatic? :bigpimp:


When we were there, nearly the entire fleet were automatics. All of the cars in the delivery fleet were autos.

I think the only exception is in the M-school where they teach heal-toe shifting.


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Watch out taking the significant other. After doing the off-road course at the PC the wife decides she wants an X-5. :yikes: 

I knew I should have taken my son instead of the wife.


----------

